# I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 (Solution = EF 40mm F2.8 STM)



## eninja (Jun 17, 2014)

So I got a 6D with 35mm f2 IS. But 6D is just too big for a camera to bring along always. Its just too professional to bring with. 

My objective: I need a camera that is small enough to carry and I can enjoy taking pictures and got 80mm equiv lens. 
Image Quality is just Secondary.

Fuji Xt1 (APS-C)body is so cool but i consider it big and price is almost same as 6D now. So I beat the first part of my objective.

So I look at the rival - EM10 (M43). half the price of XT1. im pretty sure im going to get this gear. with 45mm 1.8. i pretty like the viewfinder.

Now EOS-M comes along - half the price of EM10. APS-C somemore. I can use my 35mm f2 IS with it (cool!). But would it beat my objective?? would it be small enough like EM10? would I enjoy looking at the LCD while composing. will I enjoy this set up than the EM10.

Then why not consider SL1, it got viewfinder somemore. I can also use my 35mm f2 IS. 
Would the size of EOS-M + Lens Adaptor + ef Lens = SL1 + ef Lens??

Update:
I bought EF 40mm Pancake, most owner says:
1. this lens will be mounted on their camera most of time
2. sharp lens through out

And what do you know, its true! I myself can not believe cheapest (one of) lens of canon, and thinnest also the sharpest one!


----------



## tolusina (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*



eninja said:


> ...... But 6D is just too big for a camera to bring along always. Its just too professional to bring with. ...


I feel quite the opposite, 6D is just too professional to leave behind.

If you swap your 35mm f2 IS for a 40mm f/2.8, the assembly becomes ~1.6" (40.8mm) shorter and therefore less too big. 
Suggest you try a 40mm on your 6D at a camera shop, see just how small the pair actually is while keeping all the full frame goodness.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*



tolusina said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > ...... But 6D is just too big for a camera to bring along always. Its just too professional to bring with. ...
> ...


+1 

I am in a similar situation as the OP. 
And depending on eninja needs concerning size, my choice would be an
EOS100D/SL1 with the 40/2.8 or if this is still too big something like an S120. 
But I still feel the need for an VF, even at this size.

But in a first step as eninja is already having the 6D, I would spend just little money on the 40/2.8 and then I'd consider if that's still too big.
And having the 40/2.8 already I can say, that its still worth keeping even if the final solution to your question will be something else.


----------



## eninja (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

Thanks guys.. I might as well get the 40mm and use it with the 6D. And see if i can bring it along daily. 
Especially - And see if photography will work for me.


----------



## elkatro (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

I like to shoot Landscape and Street photography.

I use 6D + Samyang 14mm for Landscape.
I use EOS M + 22mm or 50mm for street, , or 6D + 50mm.

Initially, I also thought about 100D, but when I compared with EOS M in term of size they're both so much different. So I picked up the EOS M. Now I enjoy so much EOS M, people on the street mostly will not care, since I only carry this little "tourist" camera


----------



## jimmy637 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

Sounds like you should get a G16.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*



elkatro said:


> I like to shoot Landscape and Street photography.
> 
> I use 6D + Samyang 14mm for Landscape.
> I use EOS M + 22mm or 50mm for street, , or 6D + 50mm.
> ...



Same here. A buddy at work has the Fuji X100S - beautiful rig but I was concerned about being locked at 35mm equiv so I bought a 40/2.8 and slapped it on my 5D3 and while it is a really nice lens it is WAY bigger than the M.

A larger DSLR will attract more attention whereas the M blends in with all the other point and shoots. I find myself bring the M along where I might leave the larger 5D3/40 kit behind.

OTOH, there is no doubt I have missed some shots I would have otherwise got with a DSLR as the M lags in overall performance and the obvious one is AF speed.


----------



## eninja (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

im going to get 40mm f2.8 this weekends.
After reading this thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7449.0

Way a lot of people like it. Coming from 28mm f1.8 and 35mm f2, i dont know how will i like 40mm @ 2.8.

Maybe i still dont know how to appreciate photos like others. 
i like background blurring on my photos.
Since my eye vision is near sighted, i clearly see things at short distance around me, and the background just blur smoothly. lol. This is why i appreciate background blur.


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

That has to be a first here.... someone who's not interested in image quality. 

I've used the EF 40/2.8 on a 5D2 - I was impressed.

Compact - provided an electronic viewfinder is ok, you could also try the Fuji X-E2 which has the same sensor but is a lot more compact. I have one and the image quality is comparable with my 5D2... so maybe not quite as good as a 6D but close. If you add the XR 27/2.8, the combination will fit in a jacket pocket.

Since you enjoy shooting at 80mm lens (or maybe 80mm equivalent), one of the OM lenses would be about as compact as you might find. I have the 85/2 and 50/1.8 - neither is particularly startling as lenses go but you did say image quality was secondary. :


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*



noisejammer said:


> That has to be a first here.... someone who's not interested in image quality.
> 
> I've used the EF 40/2.8 on a 5D2 - I was impressed.
> 
> ...



I was having a real close look at the X-series and the X-E2 in particular - very nice setup. I ultimately ended up getting an EOS-M with 18-55 kit and 90EX flash for $349 - I could not argue with the economics of it and so far am very impressed with the results.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*

Its always a compromise. I like to have the right camera for the situation. sometimes my 5D MK III is too big and bulky, at other times, its the right one.
I also have a G1 X and would upgrade to the MK II if the price were not so high.

I was also considering the Sony RX100 MK III, but the 24-70 equivalent lens is pretty limiting for use as a all around camera.

Everything is a compromise, make a list of priorities and get the camera that comes closest. Do not compromise on focal lengths or performance. If you need 85mm equivalent, don't go for 70mm. If you want to capture a photo when you press the shutter, watch out- some are painfully slow. If you need to capture images at high shutter speeds, then expect to use high ISO. Try to get a camera that performs reasonably well at ISO 3200.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: I'm Confuse: Fuji Xt1 -> Oly EM10-> EOS M-> SL1 -> and now G1X*



eninja said:


> im going to get 40mm f2.8 this weekends.
> After reading this thread:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7449.0
> 
> ...



I think 40mm pancake + 6D is a great choice. Other cameras you mentioned are not really space saving, except EOS-M. If you add an adapter to it then it's no longer compact.

My wife took my Sony RX1 and she loves it. As Mt Spokane Photography mentioned, the new Sony RX100 III might be a good choice if you want real compact.


----------



## eninja (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought EF 40mm Pancake, most owner says:
1. this lens will be mounted on their camera most of time
2. sharp lens through out

And what do you know, its true! I myself can not believe cheapest (one of) lens of canon, and thinnest also the sharpest one!

Problem solved, just mount 40mm pancake and it is small and light enough. Even can hang on my neck all day long and feels nothing. + i have the holy grail of image quality.

Size wise, with this setup (6D + 40mm), will not be much different on what fuji film can offer with same focal length equivalent.

thanks.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 26, 2014)

eninja said:


> I bought EF 40mm Pancake, most owner says:
> 1. this lens will be mounted on their camera most of time
> 2. sharp lens through out
> 
> ...


Thank you for telling us the happy end.
I'm glad, we could help. Especially with this cheap solution. 
I love avoiding technical overkill


----------



## eninja (Jun 26, 2014)

Now im eyeing on Voigtlander 20mm. ;D 

when when oh when.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2014)

eninja said:


> Now im eyeing on Voigtlander 20mm. ;D
> 
> when when oh when.


It really is a great partner to the 40 and they both use 52mm filters so can share!


----------



## eninja (Jun 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > Now im eyeing on Voigtlander 20mm. ;D
> ...



Last time I was wondering where I knew about Voigtlander. So it was you.
Now I remembered where I got first introduced with the Voigtlander lens. It the post you started in sample image section.

Great.


----------



## DRR (Jul 13, 2014)

My EOS-M kit is the 22mm and a 40mm pancake + adapter.

This is a 35mm equivalent of about 35mm prime and 65mm.

I would prefer a 50mm pancake getting to an equivalent of 80mm but I like the small size of the pancake.

Additionally the 40mm can be used with the rest of my cameras as well. It's a great little lens.


----------

